# Fishing a rocky river



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I plan on fishing the Little Miami River (@ foster) in Southwestern Ohio, and I have never been able to catch carp in this particular area. I know carp are present (they spawn in the rapids downstream a few hundred feet), but I can't figure out how to present the bait to them. The bottom of the stream is composed of large rocks and the current can usually be managed by a 3oz lead. The thing that bothers me is that I don't think that bait can be placed on the rock. I feel that the rig will end up in the big deep spaces between the rocks. If I try to increase the hooklink length and try a pop-up (Zig Rig) I feel that the current will just end up pushing the buoyant bait back into the spaces between the rocks by means of the current. Anyone have any suggestions on targeting these abundant carp?

(COPYING TO CAG FORUMS ALSO)


----------

